# Callus on Hands, treatment?



## McDuffy (Mar 10, 2015)

What do you guys do to deal with callus on the hands? i don't use gloves, i use chalk and wrist straps if needed. Chalk with no gloves makes me feel like a badass real life PL/BB ;-) but the callus are bad. ive been cutting them off but they are starting to crack and get dried out. figure i'll go to cvs and just get whatever they tell me to use. What do you guys do/use?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2015)

Crack 2 Eggs in a bowl and add some BBQ sauce and baby powder... mix it around for 7 minutes then rub ur hands in it for approximately 11 minutes


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 10, 2015)

Wut!!!! Do what I do, just heavy deadlift with no wraps and they'll rip right off without wasting eggs.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 10, 2015)

super glue them back down


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2015)

Just file them lightly with a pummus stone. Don't get carried away.

Or do what I do and neglect them and eventually it comes off in epic fashion.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2015)

I usually just cut them off with a box cutter once they get real bad.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 10, 2015)

I just peel mine off after a certain point...I love them


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 10, 2015)

Best cure ever. Before u get out of the shower and their all white and soft take a razor and shave them off. I swear to god its the best treatment ever. Lather your hand up with some soap and shave them fukkers off. It won't hurt and u won't bleed. It takes ALL dead skin off. You're welcome.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 10, 2015)

My advice is grow a fukn pair. Be a man, callus hands come with the territory....unless you want to be a metrosexual hand model, then find a solution to supple hands.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 10, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> My advice is grow a fukn pair. Be a man, callus hands come with the territory....unless you want to a metrosexual hand model, then find a solution to supple hands.


That's cool until u rip a chunk of skin off your hand the size of a quarter and it's gushing blood and you can't even grip the bar.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I usually just cut them off with a box cutter once they get real bad.



Box cutters. Hairy. Dark skin. U taliban doc?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2015)

i use the hand cream that fills in cracks at night called:

Okeefe's working hands 

its in  GREEN tub, they have others and i have tried them, but every night before bed wet hands, leave them damp not soaking, and spread that shit into each crack, within a week or so, ur hands are all soft like kittens for finally getting back to ur masturbating...i

INSTEAD OF LIFTING!!! 

t feels so much nicer


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2015)

Callouses are God's Gift to the Lifting Man.

Mine peel off when deadlifting like others have mentioned.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 10, 2015)

Soak it in cider (read it fast) hahaha


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 10, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Crack 2 Eggs in a bowl and add some BBQ sauce and baby powder... mix it around for 7 minutes then rub ur hands in it for approximately 11 minutes


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 10, 2015)

Drizzle, is that "say what" for yaya? Or do you not know what calluses are? Hahahahahaha


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2015)

I just rub them on some nice boobs.... seems to help


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 10, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's cool until u rip a chunk of skin off your hand the size of a quarter and it's gushing blood and you can't even grip the bar.



I understand your point Ecks....... You touch your cock so much it has to be painful unless you have smooth hands!


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 10, 2015)

Armedanddangerous said:


> Drizzle, is that "say what" for yaya? Or do you not know what calluses are? Hahahahahaha



For that Yaya remedy. I still get calluses, even with my lifting gloves.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 10, 2015)

If they hurt too bad I cut them off, within reason, with a razor blade. Then I soak them in the shower until soft and use one of those girly exfoliating stones to feather them off. 

Then use okeefes working hands every night


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 10, 2015)

Just don't be a bitch. Usually works for me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 10, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Wut!!!! Do what I do, just heavy deadlift with no wraps and they'll rip right off without wasting eggs.



Aren't you a BBer now that we can see your abs?



PillarofBalance said:


> Just file them lightly with a pummus stone. Don't get carried away.
> 
> Or do what I do and neglect them and eventually it comes off in epic fashion.



For a minute there, I was going to ask to come over so I can see what it looks like when a 260lb dude uses a nail file while I enjoy some of Hips homemade granola....then I read the rest.



ECKSRATED said:


> That's cool until u rip a chunk of skin off your hand the size of a quarter and it's gushing blood and you can't even grip the bar.



I love leaving DNA on the bar and around the gym. Keeps most people out of my area.

Side note - the downfall of allowing your wife to PL is sandpaper handies. I told her we just need to skip that step and go straight to mouth hugs. Then she rolled over and told me she was going straight to bed.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 10, 2015)

Nothing like some sandy handys


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 10, 2015)

When I grow up I want to be strong and tough like you guys


----------



## mickems (Mar 10, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Just don't be a bitch. Usually works for me.



Hey bro. You should go make a post in the new members section so you can introduce yourself.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't trust men with no calluses on their hands


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have calluses they are just ground flat lmao


----------



## Seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't get calluses. I don't wear bitch mittens, I rarely use chalk, Im just fuking awesome.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 10, 2015)

mickems said:


> Hey bro. You should go make a post in the new members section so you can introduce yourself.



I know I'm just so shy. Will you go with me?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 10, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> What do you guys do to deal with callus on the hands? i don't use gloves, i use chalk and wrist straps if needed. Chalk with no gloves makes me feel like a badass real life PL/BB ;-) but the callus are bad. ive been cutting them off but they are starting to crack and get dried out. figure i'll go to cvs and just get whatever they tell me to use. What do you guys do/use?



NOTHING!!! Welcome to manliness!!!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 10, 2015)

It puts the lotion on the skin or it gets the hose again...


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 10, 2015)

Lift heavier weights. Preferably deadlifts


----------



## stonetag (Mar 11, 2015)

Calluses just add to my already beat to fuk hands, never think about them.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2015)

Doing arms is gay. Callus free hands are gay. Cable crossovers are gay. Toe shoes are gay. U know what? u guys are gay. I'm going to ology with bundy.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 11, 2015)

If that's all it took to get you 2 to leave we should have started this thread a long time ago


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 11, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Doing arms is gay. Callus free hands are gay. Cable crossovers are gay. Toe shoes are gay. U know what? u guys are gay. I'm going to ology with bundy.





This right here ^^^^^^^ sums it all up.  Grow a pair, you fukkin pussy.


----------

